# Have I made a mistake?



## sonnyboy (Apr 8, 2011)

Bought a new Kinber pro carry II in January, 2011 shot 200 rounds, many lock open failures. Several failures to go to complete battery. Called Kimber sent new slide stop. Installed new slide lock, shot another 100 rounds, several failures to go completely to battery, could force slide to go to battery. All previous rounds were 230 grain ball ammo. Tried 7 rounds of Golden Sabre hollow points, fired 3 rounds and locked open with 4 left in mag. Called Kimber, said send them the gun!!! Wonder if they'll get it right the first time?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

sonnyboy said:


> Wonder if they'll get it right the first time?


Anything's possible. I hope they get it fixed, just make sure to go through a testing process again when it comes back. Two-hundred some FMJ and as much JHP as you can afford to run and test.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You would have to go to the 1911 forums - but I see tons of complaints about the recoil spring Kimber uses on the 4" models. People apparently order the proper 4" recoil 1911 spring from Wolf Springs, and then the gun seems to work.

Just an FYI.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> You would have to go to the 1911 forums - but I see tons of complaints about the recoil spring Kimber uses on the 4" models. People apparently order the proper 4" recoil 1911 spring from Wolf Springs, and then the gun seems to work.
> 
> Just an FYI.


Bingo. The Wolff springs make a world of difference. Been using them for years now.


----------



## sonnyboy (Apr 8, 2011)

*Mistake*

Yeah, I've heard good things about the Wolf Springs. Was going to use them at the 800 rounds replacement recommendation. But now I think I'll do it as soon as Kimber sends my 4 incher comes back from the factory. Just put the new springs in before I do anything else.


----------



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

*did you?*

did you clean it first,did you lube the the hell out of it for break in did you run at least another 300rds of ball through it,i really think you gotta break them in.regardless of brand,did you check to see if it's hitting the mag top hope they fix it //GFL sir


----------



## 12ptdroptine (Feb 20, 2011)

I hear the smaller Kimbers are more sensitive to proper grip and technique.


----------



## sonnyboy (Apr 8, 2011)

*Mistake*

I always keep my pistols lubed and clean. Probably did need a little more break in. Most all of the handguns I've owned that worked perfect out of the box didn't need any break in. The only two that didn't was my first Glock and this Kimber. Still I understand break in and the need before you have accurate weapon. I've heard the same thing about the short kimbers and springs. I'll get my order in for the Wolf spring.


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

The Kimbers i bought used (an ultra 3", and a Eclipse Target 5") all shot good with no issues.. bought a brand new Eclipse Ultra 3" and had to send it back twice and finally sold it.. now im afraid to buy a new one again and have since gone to a Les Baer.. No issues with my LB Thunder Ranch.. just cost more.. but a beautiful 1911 if you can afford it..


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

My Pro Carry HD II took about 400 rounds to break in, now it's my carry gun. As for the slide locking open with heavier rounds, it MAY be your thumb being knocked up into the slide stop. I've seen it happen not only to me, but many others. Loose thumbs or thumbs high can oftentimes do it.


----------



## WWabbey (Jun 25, 2012)

I had the same problems with my procarry ll, sent back to Kimber, took about 4 wks, they adjusted the slide stop and reamed the chamber, replaced the recoil spring, and they used a wolfe spring, 200 rounds now with no problems, mine was made 2009, I have been told they they increased production , quantity over quality, and the q/c suffered. anyway they fixed it at no cost even tho it was out of warranty so I really have no complaint other than the time it was at the shop.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

A heavy recoil hit can cause the SS to pop up,usually because the plunger isn't getting good pressure on it or the surface of the stop isn't right.Colt makes the best plunger spring,surprisingly it's one of the springs from Wolff that isn't great.

The most common problem I've seen with repeated slidelock is bullet bump.Slide stop specs are all over the place,it isn't uncommon for the nub to be a touch too large so when the slide clears the mag the side of the bullet's ogive nudges the stop up.Ball usually isn't bad about it,but hollowpoints have a wider ogive.If this is happening you'll see a copper spot on the stop and looking down in the magwell you can see if the bullet is close or not.May keep you from sending in the next one if it happens to you again.


----------

